# Zoe Keating



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A rather innovative classical music composer who focuses on the cello in innovative ways. Sampling is one of her techniques.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zo%C3%AB_Keating


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This album is described as an admixture of Steve Reich and Kate Bush which is a rather complimentary statement indeed.


----------

